
What Are NVMe Disks and Why Should Your Server Use One? - droyue
https://medium.com/@yottahost/what-are-nvme-disks-and-why-should-your-server-use-one-ff3c9c9cff46
======
debian3
I will save you some time: nvme use pcie so it’s faster than sata.

------
zexodus
Paywalled. Please provide a mirror.

~~~
gowld
No need, it's just blogspam

